# My other Hobby



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Hope to get going with my knitting machine again soon


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

How lovely are these


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I love them both.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

They are both beautiful and so perfect.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love these!!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Both are lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh Beth they are absolutely beautiful! Both are brilliant but I love the one for Austin the most.
If I had one I would never use it. I would only put it out for show and woe betide anyone that wiped their hands on it!
:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128515;


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

What fun!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you have a good source for inexpensive hand towels? I used to be able to find fingering towels with a nice edge, but haven't seen them lately.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

White, the White one with Claire on, which is a beautiful quality towel was from Aldi, the others were from Asda, they have really lovely coloursxx


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely commentsx


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, next time I go to Europe I'll check Aldi. I love their bargain shelves.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Love them both.


----------



## rosalind_92505 (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Those designs would go well on machine knit afghans too.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice! &#128522;&#128079;


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely and so sweet


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

I love these!!!!


----------

